# Mirror RSYNC/FILES Italiano - www.ngi.it

## zedr

Salve a tutti i gentooisti.

NGI ha messo online un gentoo mirror. Si trova su di una rete interamente Gigabit, priva di traffic shaping.

Breve HOWTO:

-----------------------------------

Se volete syncarvi solo con il mirror rsync di NGI, fate il seguente

> vi /etc/make.conf

commentate 

> SYNC="rsync://rsync.XXX.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

e metteteci

> SYNC="rsync://gentoo-rsync.ngi.it/gentoo-portage"

In tal modo userete solo ed esclusivamente l'rsync portage di NGI.

Sempre in make.conf trovate la riga 

> GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ...blablabla.com..."

 e aggiungeteci http://gentoo.ngi.it

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it ...blablabla.com..."

Buone syncate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Una cosa buona  :Smile:  Oggi pome lo testo.

----------

## neryo

brava ngi! Ottima cosa!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 :Very Happy:  Grandi!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella zedr!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bel colpo

----------

## lavish

BRAVI BRAVI!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PboY

bella zedr  :Cool: 

----------

## Vurdak

È una mia impressione o è lentissimo?  :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

a me è risultato velocissimo....  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> a me è risultato velocissimo.... 

 

Idem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> a me è risultato velocissimo.... 

 

me too

----------

## PboY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> a me è risultato velocissimo.... 

 

idem a me

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Bene ho ngi come connessione  :Very Happy: 

Bravi

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Vurdak wrote:*   

> È una mia impressione o è lentissimo? 

 l'accesso via web lo è anche a me. presumo gli altri facciano riferimento invece all'uso con un 

```
emerge sync & emerge -utDv world
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Tre hurrà per ngi.

----------

## codadilupo

a me risulta in questo momento super leeeeennnttooooo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

Adesso vediamo la mia linea NGI quanto pompa su questo server NGI  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Che bella cosa

----------

## earcar

Bella ngi!  :Very Happy: 

Grandi! Pompa che è una bellezza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atomikramp

cosa veramente nice direi

visto che ho anche la connessione con NGI direi che meglio di così non poteva andare  :Very Happy: 

PS: ciao zedruccio  :Very Happy: D ghghgh come è piccolo il mondo eh?....

----------

## X-Drum

è proprio il caso di dirlo: GG!  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

1483 kb sec se il tester non sbaglia  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

Sembra proprio andare bene il mirror e il sync di ngi........... :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

già... l'unico meglio dell'uni di padova  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Va una bomba  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## alexzndr

Velocissimo anche per me!  Complimentoni a NGI!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> Velocissimo anche per me!  Complimentoni a NGI!!! 

 

si', ora é una scheggia: devo essere incappato in un momento di supertraffico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## grentis

Ma a me da connection refused... :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

provato stamattina attorno alle 10:30

rsync un po' lentino [i vari rsync tedeschi continuano ad esser delle schegge], download un pelo più veloci di padova. Il tutto testato dietro FW. Rsync eseguito però una sola volta, quindi non ho termini di paragone [magari come ha detto coda era solo un momento di picco]

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hmhm a me non funziona come mirror per i pacchetti  :Rolling Eyes:   ho messo l'indirizzo del primo post, ho provato anche ad aggiungerci /distfiles, ma non cambia un accidenti, non scarica un tubazzo

----------

## kaosone

zedrr :**** tvb  :Very Happy: 

ora synco e vediamo se va tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Danilo

rsync sia ieri sera che oggi buono!

Il server per i pacchetti ieri sera era fuori uso (non mi si connetteva) oggi scarico ai limiti (150 Kb).

----------

## RexRocker

provato, veramente veloce  :Smile: 

----------

## Vurdak

Ora va veloce anche a me, ma preferisco padova  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

per syncare non sarebbe meglio usare SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" che fa un po' di rotazione?  :Rolling Eyes: 

NGI penso sia compresa nella lista....

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per syncare non sarebbe meglio usare SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" che fa un po' di rotazione? 
> 
> NGI penso sia compresa nella lista....

 

Si in questo modo almeno si suddivide il carico.

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per syncare non sarebbe meglio usare SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" che fa un po' di rotazione? 
> 
> NGI penso sia compresa nella lista....

 

Ma siete sicuri che il sync europeo direziona a random su altri sync? e con che politiche?

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma siete sicuri che il sync europeo direziona a random su altri sync? e con che politiche?

 

Certo  :Smile: 

La politica è di tipo round-robin.

----------

## neryo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La politica è di tipo round-robin.

 

E' stato aggiunto nella lista del sync europeo quello di ngi?

----------

## dappiu

Un grazie a NGI  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' stato aggiunto nella lista del sync europeo quello di ngi?

 

A questo non so rispondere  :Very Happy:  Si dovrebbe vedere se quelli di NGI abbiano fatto richiesta ma penso di si.

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> NGI penso sia compresa nella lista....

 

In teoria non ancora... creod che la prassi preveda di tenerlo per un pó sotto osservazione.

----------

## neryo

Oggi il Sync di ngi.it mi ha dato delle gran pare.. diceva che falliva durante la connessione... sono tornato al sync europeo!  :Confused: 

----------

## hardskinone

Non si collega neanche a gentoo.ngi.it, comunque dal sito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fileserver down -- 11:41
> 
> Causa upgrade di un server, i servizi di "fileserving" resteranno down per qualche ora. Ci scusiamo per i disagi.
> ...

 

----------

## dappiu

Stamattina verso le 10:00 ho provato a scaricare un file con wget e mi rimaneva fermo a "richiesta inoltrata, attendo risposta".

----------

## cerri

No route to host :'(

----------

## Sparker

Tempo fa mi era capitato di giocare ad Enemy Territory su un server NGI: era un IBM Blade con Gentoo  :Smile: 

Comunque sul sito c'è scritto che oggi i file server sono giù.

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

In effetti oggi non funziona, ma sono felice di questo mirror anche perché uso NGI e quindi è proprio "dall'altro lato del filo".  :Wink:  Spero solo che per rimetterlo online ci impieghino meno dei 10 giorni (!!!) che sono stati necessari per il news server...

Michele.

----------

## neryo

 *Mifiele wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In effetti oggi non funziona, ma sono felice di questo mirror anche perché uso NGI e quindi è proprio "dall'altro lato del filo".  Spero solo che per rimetterlo online ci impieghino meno dei 10 giorni (!!!) che sono stati necessari per il news server...
> 
> 

 

Speriamo anche se cmq rimane sempre quello di padova che va molto bene....

----------

## Ghostraider

Fino a ieri era spettacolare la velocità a cui syncavo...

ora stavo cercando di scaricare un pacchetto ma 

```
--20:02:54--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/gentoolkit-0.2.0.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoolkit-0.2.0.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 194.177.124.2

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it[194.177.124.2]:80... failed: No route to host.

Ritento.
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## ares

Ã in manutenzione

----------

## RexRocker

ehm visto che NGI è down non è che potete linkare rsync e mirror di padova? 

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> ehm visto che NGI è down non è che potete linkare rsync e mirror di padova? 
> 
> grazie mille 

 

Come sync usa quello europeo che come hanno gia' detto distribuisce meglio il carico sui sync... cmq quelllo padovano e'  rsync://rsync3.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-sources

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://gentoo.ngi.it ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

```

----------

